
Geek Porn (chartbeat) - betashop
http://betashop.com/post/239322340/geek-porn
======
hkuo
I really really dislike when services do not disclose pricing. I cannot find
anything other than "Try it free for 30 days." Clicking "Learn More" gives me
no more info. Regardless how much it is, this just gives me an underhanded
feeling. I thought it was common knowledge these days that full disclosure of
pricing is what works in generating user interaction. Not knowing what the
price will be after those 30 days, I simply will not "Try it".

~~~
markerdmann
The sign up page (<https://chartbeat.com/signup/>) says that the price is
$9.95 per month.

~~~
hkuo
Ah I see that now. However, I was unwilling to even click on the "Try it"
button, so I would not have gotten that information anyway. The web is too
full of services that do the "try-it-free" and then the "good-luck-trying-to-
cancel-the-service" that I would highly recommend they disclose the pricing up
front.

I did also notice their FAQ had it after clicking around, but again, that
still feels like they are hiding it, as that is a link hidden at the bottom of
the page in the footer.

------
Timothee
Why linking to a blog post with no content instead of <http://chartbeat.com/>
directly?

------
tptacek
Meh. I think geeks look at the repeated RPM-style gauges and start thinking
how they could design the interface better.

------
betashop
Here's a link to view the real-time traffic on betashop.com. Pretty cool to
see the Y-Hacker News impact.

[http://chartbeat.com/dashboard/?url=betashop.com&k=1fd04...](http://chartbeat.com/dashboard/?url=betashop.com&k=1fd047d939c5e98584b781508e3b3cdb)

~~~
markerdmann
Just a quick heads up... When the dashboard is "paused", the page is not
properly masked. When I clicked to resume, it opened a link in a new page.

------
moron4hire
Hey, thanks for putting the word "porn" directly in the URL itself. I'm sure
the company content filters are going to love that.

------
antirez
Related: <http://lloogg.com>

I provide this service as free for now, its more than one year at this point,
not sure about the future. Well at least this is how Redis got started :)
(*SQL was not good for real-time stats, really).

------
arctictony
Chartbeat also has a free iphone app with push notifications.

------
mattdennewitz
just added it for pitchfork.com, and loving it.

------
clistctrl
I always thought geek porn was real porn, but on the internet.

~~~
sophacles
I was under the impression that it was porn of geeks...

